# newbie question



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

i am taking my boss v plow up to camp this weekend. i've never used it before. my only experience plowing is with an atv. they got around 10" of snow last weekend and there's a 50% chance of snow there for the next few days. i am 2 miles off of blacktop on basically an improved, gated logging road. that road may be plowed or packed down from deerhunters. 

my question is on my 100 yard camp road. the last half of it (by my camp) is graveled. to avoid getting gravel in the grass, should i lift the blade a little to try to keep the gravel on the road? it helped some when i did this with the atv. do i want to do this with a truck plow? is it even possible?

as u can tell from my questions, i'm a rookie so any help will be appreciated.

thanks,
mark


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

How far will you be driving to get there?

V-Plows like to overheat a truck at highway speeds real quick!


----------



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

TLS said:


> How far will you be driving to get there?
> 
> V-Plows like to overheat a truck at highway speeds real quick!


70 miles; i've only driven the plow home (10 miles) and disconnected it in the yard. i'll keep an eye on the gauge and the other on the speedometer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Let us know how it does. Looks like we have the same truck.

6.0Liter, right?

Report back when you get home.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Put the blade in V and drop it to the ground, and then raise it back up about 1-2 inches.

If it's hard pack in the middle then go back and pick up your center hoof when you are done.

OR (suggested) just drop your shoes down, and if you are in the V position you will have very little snow to stack at the end of the run.

Just make sure that you make a couple of passes to make the lane wide so next time you don't run into trouble with your blade hitting the frozen windrows on the sides of the lane.


----------



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

> If it's hard pack in the middle then go back and pick up your center hoof when you are done.


sorry, i don't know what you mean.



> OR (suggested) just drop your shoes down, and if you are in the V position you will have very little snow to stack at the end of the run.


i read this on the boss site; i think i'll try ur suggestion and this one and see which one i prefer.



> Just make sure that you make a couple of passes to make the lane wide so next time you don't run into trouble with your blade hitting the frozen windrows on the sides of the lane.


i thought that i would V the plow on the way in, then left angle it back out to the gate and push it (wing it?) off the road and then do the other side of the road coming back in again. my camp road ends in a turn around at the cabin. i thought i'd scoop (inverted V) the snow away from the front of the cabin and push it onto the lawn.

thanks to everyone for the advice! i just hope i don't have to drive 40mph all the way up!

mark


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> How far will you be driving to get there?
> 
> V-Plows like to overheat a truck at highway speeds real quick!


Not if you have the properly calibrated or type of cooling fan on your engine. None of my trucks overheat or get warm with or without a plow and I would not stand for it if they did as they would be fixed. It is pretty silly to have a "truck" and not fix the problem truly and instead trying to control it by driving slower and/or with the blade down too. Thats not what I expect from a "truck" but maybe my expectations are higher than some.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Haven't tried my new one yet, but most of the newer GM's are having this problem. I would expect mine to be no different. Maybe worse due to the larger V plow.

Every plow truck I've owned for the past 18 years has ran considerably warmer with a plow on front while driving at highway speeds.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

mt8 said:


> sorry, i don't know what you mean.


Sorry I thought you new about the center hoof problem.
Read this post then you will know what I was talking about.
Or do a search on "hoof"
Boss V - Center Snow Catcher (hoof) Problems


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

This will be my first "hoofed" BOSS.

We shall see how durable it becomes.

Still beats being totally hoofless all the time like my old BOSS.


----------



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

TLS said:


> Let us know how it does. Looks like we have the same truck.
> 
> 6.0Liter, right?
> 
> Report back when you get home.


tls, u shouldn't encourage me!

anyway, everything went well. started at 50 mph and got up to 60 and kept it there with no problems so trip was made in a reasonable amount of time (the only temp gauge that went nuts was the air temp on the mirror; plow must block airflow to the sensor). only an inch or 2 additional snow for a total of 8-9 but was packed down except by my camp. plowed in anyway for the learning experience. things are a little cramped by camp & the truck is alot longer than my old atv! may have to get a plow for my newer kaw. need to develop a better gameplan for the layout but that will come. so, all in all, i'm pleased with how things went.

yes, truck is a 6.0. quite a difference from my .5 ton and 5.3. a little leery of gas mileage and if i really needed a 3/4 ton but i no longer bend the jack on my firewood trailer on the camp road. local chev dealer made me an offer i couldn't refuse: price below invoice, $3,500 for boss 7.5 v, $400, for alum work cap, 1st 2 months they make payments, (chev racing jacket for my kid)and 0% interest for 6 years. so gm bought my cap & plow, which was nice of them.

thanks to all for the help and interest,
mark


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

You have the 7'6" V then?

Isn't that a bit narrow of a plow for that size truck?

My old 8'2" only cleared about an inch or so on either side of the front wheel track width.


----------



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

Isn't that a bit narrow of a plow for that size truck?[/QUOTE

for a 1st plow, for personal use it seems like all the plow i need and certainly all i want to pay for. the camp road is narrow and the 8'2" is MUCH larger than the 7'6". i don't really want to haul that much weight up to camp everytime i need to plow.


----------

